# Graves, I don't Like You!



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a pity party post...
I am almost 7 weeks out from RAI. I have felt great. I go for labs on Friday then follow up the following Monday. I am to start decreasing my beta blocker M-Wednesday to 1 pill a day and then stop them. I tried this week Th-today and today was like a bomb went off in my body. I was given the ok to increase my exercise. My heart rate should stay in 130s. I did the same workout I did Thursday (that day was great) and about cried. I felt shaky at times and my heart rate was way TOO HIGH!!! I have gained about 5 lbs of what I lost back, which seems as if it happened over night. I keep telling myself my clothes are fitting better (not falling off) and I am building my awesome muscle back! 
Until today I've been great. Now, I realize how much I hate this. I am not in control, I have no idea what's going on in there, and I want to be back to normal. I am scared of a handful of things and no one has an answer because no one knows what my body is going to do. 
So, I popped a pill today and I will M-W. Then I'll go off of them and see what happens.
Any suggestions/thoughts/advice???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> This is a pity party post...
> I am almost 7 weeks out from RAI. I have felt great. I go for labs on Friday then follow up the following Monday. I am to start decreasing my beta blocker M-Wednesday to 1 pill a day and then stop them. I tried this week Th-today and today was like a bomb went off in my body. I was given the ok to increase my exercise. My heart rate should stay in 130s. I did the same workout I did Thursday (that day was great) and about cried. I felt shaky at times and my heart rate was way TOO HIGH!!! I have gained about 5 lbs of what I lost back, which seems as if it happened over night. I keep telling myself my clothes are fitting better (not falling off) and I am building my awesome muscle back!
> Until today I've been great. Now, I realize how much I hate this. I am not in control, I have no idea what's going on in there, and I want to be back to normal. I am scared of a handful of things and no one has an answer because no one knows what my body is going to do.
> So, I popped a pill today and I will M-W. Then I'll go off of them and see what happens.
> Any suggestions/thoughts/advice???


When do you get labs? Need to know where that FREE T3 is at. Everyone is different but do bear in mind that some of us have had to have more than one RAI.

I know you are discouraged and I don't blame you. However, with your good life-style habits, you are going to triumph. Your body "remembers" and when it is ready, it will bounce back. It may not be ready yet. Too fast out of the gate, me thinks!

Be a wolf lady, don't give up!


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

Hang in there. Stick to doctor's orders with the beta blocker, but listen to your body the whole time. Give it a few days and see if it levels out or if you're feeling worse. If it's bad after a few days, call the doctor. That's my best advice.

No harm in taking a day or two off the working out, as well. You're going through an adjustment. Go easy on your body. And NO CAFFEINE!


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep, I had to go back on the beta blocker, too, although at a lower dose. I tried being off it for a week to give it enough time to see if it was my imagination, but not so. I called on Monday of the next week to get back on some sort of dosage. Amazing what that little bugger controls, eh?


----------



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Same here, I have been on half of my beta blocker now for a week. I had to take the full amount yesterday because my heart just thought it should go crazy again. Your not alone Runnergirl, this is a scary disease.

Hope your doing better.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for the support!
2 things...
1. The dr never mentioned no caffeinated drinks. I need my coffee!  I am a one cup a day, maybe 2 cups, girl.
2. If I am on the beta blocker and we end up doing half a dosage, do you think she'll let me continue the exercise she's letting me do? I am only on 10mg once a day. Today was much better taking the 1.


----------



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

I drink 3 cups every morning and sometimes 1 in afternoon. My theory is if your body is used to it..... then, ok. Caffeine never raised my heart before graves, so I just assume it's the graves not caffeine. JMHO


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

Believe me, I'm a coffee girl, too. But before I got on thyroid meds, coffee could make my heart race and my hands tremble. This happened many days, but not every day. A family member of mine recently saw a nutritionist who specializes in autoimmune issues. She said caffeine is a bad choice for those with hyperthyroidism.

I haven't quit caffeine altogether either, but I usually avoid it now. I can handle it MUCH better now that my thyroid is getting more normalish. But pre-treatment, coffee made me tremble and get my cardio while sitting still. You might want to experiment with half-caffe, or other general ways to decrease your intake of caffeine. Just to see how you feel with less, or none.


----------

